# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  مشكلة فى مذاكرة الفقه

## رحلة البداية

السلام عليكم
لا اعرف كيف اذاكر الفقة  انا الان ادرس كتاب منار السبيل فى شرح الدليل 
هل اقف عند كل باب واحفظ ادلة كل مسالة ؟؟
وجربت طريقة انى الخص كل باب فى نقاط مثلا باب الصلاة فاقوم بتلخيص الاركان ودليل كل ركن والواجبات والسنن والمبطلات ..
لكن وجدت هذا ياخذ وقت طويل
كيف اذاكر؟؟
مع العلم ان الوقت امامى قصير لان لدى امتحانات

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رحلة البداية

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

دراسة العلم تكون بحفظ الأدلة مع تلخيص المسائل، والعجلة لا تنفع في العلم؛ فقديما قيل: (من أخذ العلم جملة ذهب عنه جملة)، وإنما:اليوم علم وغدا مثله 
                                       من نقط العلم التي تلتقط
يحصل المرء بها حكمة 
                                       وإنما السيل اجتماع النقط

----------


## علي دسوقي

لعل هذا الرابط ينفع مع التركيز في الملاحظة الأولى فتكرار القراءة للقدر المحدد للمذاكرة سيفيدك جدا في تثبيت العلم  http://www.tafsir.net/vb/tafsir35366/#post197521

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد تفرغ للإمتحانات ثم بعد الفراغ إبدأ 
(ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه )
وبعد الإجازة إبدأ بذهن متفرغ للعلم وأقبل على شأنك ولا تلتفت 
واقرأ محاضرات كيفية طلب الفقه 
وراجع هذا الرابط
*محاضرات  مفرغة في الطلب وآدابه .والمنهجية فيه .ومتعلقاته.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ولو حفظت متنًا؛ كالعمدة أو الزاد، فجيد.
وعليك بحفظ عمدة الأحكام وثن ببلوغ المرام.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

رأيي أن يعتمد الطالب مذهب بلده فهو أنفع له في الدعوة إلى الله سبحانه  والتعليم .

----------

